# Cannabis showing it's worth for cancer treatment!



## PartyBro420 (Jun 14, 2012)

Cannabis Science Receives New Photos and Information on Patient Three&#8217;s Previous Examinations and the Current Progress on his Severe Squamous Cell Carcinoma

May 16, 2012

COLORADO SPRINGS --(BUSINESS WIRE)-- Cannabis Science, Inc. (OTCBB:CBIS.OB - News) a pioneering U.S. biotech company developing pharmaceutical cannabis (marijuana) products, is pleased to provide the latest photos and information on patient three&#8217;s progress.

Cannabis Science continues to work closely with its third patient, who is self-treating his otherwise resistant Squamous Cell Carcinoma. The patient has seen dramatic improvements. He has been applying a topical cannabis extract to his cancer, and has seen a large reduction in the tumor masses. Dr. Melamede spoke with the patient this morning, who stated that 80% of the rim that remained from the large tumor on the left side of his head was now gone. The newly posted photo was from over a week ago.

After his last visit to his oncologist (prior to the newly posted photo), the physician explained that he is concerned there may be more tumors on his head that have not yet manifested. The oncologist then instructed the patient to apply the cannabis extracts to his entire scalp. As a result of more extensive topical application of the medicine, new areas have reemerged and are also dying. For example, a new tumor emerged below his hairline. He treated that tumor in the same manner as he has treated the others. He reported that the new tumor had fallen off and left a small hole, similar to what had occurred on his arm (we have not shown these tumors). The rise and fall of the new tumor will be photo-documented when we receive new photos.

Despite the severe pain resulting from additional exposed areas as more tumor mass dies, he is happy to have chosen this route of treatment as opposed to surgery that would have remove most of his scalp and a good portion of the top of his skull. In order to help with the pain and allow for better sleep, the patient is also now taking the extract internally.

The patient stated, "As for my head... the oncologist was amazed by the progress.... as the one tumor on my right side is now almost down to conforming with the natural shape of my head and he thinks the others are being killed off too but predicted it might be a couple more months before he could declare it works...Cautious optimism. Also the doctor said that he is hopeful that this works, as there is no known chemo that cures this type of cancer."

You can view these new photos on the Cannabis Science website  and click the button &#8220;View Images of 3rd Self-Medicated Patient & His Apparent Success.&#8221; You can read more news on this 3rd patient as well on the Cannabis Science website at [url]hxxp://www.cannabisscience.com and click on the breaking news button where you will find all the cancer related and updated patient news.


This Cannabis Science website has LOADS of studies and information based on all the scientific side of mary jane. I've read through a bunch of it, I probably understand about 1/50 of it but it's interesting to read through and cross reference things i don't understand to learn more.


I would advise against looking at the photos unless you have a strong stomach. there is no real warning before clicking the link and it's rather gruesome to behold as a surprise :S The links i have there do not go to the photos, they just go to the MAIN cannabis science site


----------



## nugatronica (Jun 18, 2012)

just more proof at how legal it needs to be


----------

